# Lap Dog!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Cooper. And what better graduation present!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Cooper! Relax and enjoy the movie, you earned it!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Cooper!!!!!:You_Rock_


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to Go Cooper. Dont you know all goldens are a big lap dog and they make a great pillow too? He looks like he is enjoying the movie. Where is the popcorn?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

my kind of day, just can't beat a lazy afternoon.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Awwww, how cute is that???? No, THE PUPPY...jeesh!

I want to see the photo NOT taken 5 minutes later when you're both sound asleep and missing the movie.

I envy you, our Penny is SO NOT A LAP DOG!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Mmmmm, a Golden comforter, for sure! your pics are so well done..always look forward to them.
Congrats, Cooper, on your Graduation....well done!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I love days like this!!!!! Cooper is beautiful!!!!! Hubby not so bad either!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You two look like you have Saturdays pretty well figured out. Great shot of the the two of you.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

That is a wonderful picture of you and Cooper. I would blow it up and hang it on the wall. I did that with a picture of Amanda when she was that age and now that she is "over the bridge" and I am sure glad I did. Those shots are so special and should be celebrated.......


Amanda we miss you
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Awwwww! What a great picture.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

nice! looks like a good day!


----------

